# Little Hooves cam - Becca may foal tonight! Super Moon Baby?



## Little Hooves (May 6, 2012)

http://www.littlehooves.com/mare-stare.html


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2012)

Welcome to the nutty nursery




Is she testing ready yet Brenda?


----------



## Little Hooves (May 6, 2012)

Oh boy is she ever!

She tested ready at 3:30pm and has been dripping milk. Her mood has changed and she has fallen into her pattern of "scratch, eat, stand" repeat - before she foals. Only a matter of hours.


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2012)

Safe foaling


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2012)

Any news yet? Good luck and safe foaling!


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2012)

Foaling now


----------



## MeganH (May 6, 2012)

This super moon really did it's job! Congrats! I just missed it.

Love your camera stream and website btw


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 6, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## 2minis4us (May 6, 2012)

Congrats !! YEAH !!


----------

